# Wanting to gain height from HGH



## HopefulManlet (Jun 16, 2022)

Hello, I am deeply insecure about my height and I’m hoping to gain some inches utilizing HGH. I’m still young enough to where my growth plates have not closed. Currently I’m 5’5, 120 pounds. My diet is not very good, I probably only eat 1500/2000 calories a day. My target height is at least 5’10. I spoke to a guy who said I should start with “post cycle therapy” because I’ve never used it before, and the cycle would last for 16 weeks. Not sure if the guy is scamming me but I haven’t bought from him.


----------



## Yano (Jun 16, 2022)

Dude ,, if you're not trolling and this is even semi serious I got some bad news for ya. Even in some of the best cases HGH has caused lengthening of bone in some folks up to 4 and 6 cm. Cm not Inches. In an adult it will only thicken bones not make them longer.

If you are so young that "my growth plates have not closed" that puts you statistically speaking around 15 to 17 years old. You don't need GH , you don't need drugs you need to learn how to train hard and eat proper.

"a guy who said I should start with pct "  ... before you've ever run anything in your life ? This guy is trying to make a dollar off some one that just doesn't know any better , its predatory and wrong.

Eat train , eat more , train harder , give that 5 or 10 years then worry about the bullshit.

An honestly ,, WTF is wrong with being short ? Lee Priest 5'4''


----------



## CJ (Jun 16, 2022)

How old are you exactly? 🤔


----------



## CJ (Jun 16, 2022)

If your nutrition sucks, it'll stunt your growth.

You only need to look at people from N Korea vs S Korea for real world proof.









						Why Are South Koreans Taller Than North Koreans?
					

Height is determined by a combination of your genetics and your environment. Factors such as childhood nutrition and disease play an important role in how tall a person becomes. Notably, a study in…




					www.theifod.com


----------



## MPM (Jun 16, 2022)

You may need to face the reality that you may not ever be taller than you are now.  HgH may make you grow slightly but it would likely be minimal at best unless you subsequently block estrogen which is a terrible idea.  Whoever told you to take PCT is an idiot.  That would most likely cause growth plate fusion faster due to elevated estrogen.  Just eat lots of real food and if it's meant to be it's meant to be.  Don't sweat your height so much.  5'5" is short but not weird short.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 16, 2022)

When it comes to height, as far as I know they give HGH to very short kids while they are still in that phase of growing in height. Sorry brother but you might be into the wrong thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> How old are you exactly?



Exactly. I think he is beyond his prime on that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 16, 2022)

If you kill yourself and go to heaven then you can tell your god and he will make you whatever height you want


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> How old are you exactly? 🤔


You sly bastard.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 16, 2022)

HopefulManlet said:


> Hello, I am deeply insecure about my height and I’m hoping to gain some inches utilizing HGH. I’m still young enough to where my growth plates have not closed. Currently I’m 5’5, 120 pounds. My diet is not very good, I probably only eat 1500/2000 calories a day. My target height is at least 5’10. I spoke to a guy who said I should start with “post cycle therapy” because I’ve never used it before, and the cycle would last for 16 weeks. Not sure if the guy is scamming me but I haven’t bought from him.


Google what acromegaly looks like, if you take enough growth to do something, you have a better chance of that happening than height, like, by a lot. We take growth I'm antinagaimg and medicinal amounts, when its used medically to actually force growth they take a tin more, do you have countless thousands to spend on it even if you were crazy enough to chance it?


Fix your fucked up diet, that goes regardless. That alone can impact things HUGE!


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 16, 2022)

I’m just gonna say it …another moron wanting to do moronic shit…I say go for it I’d start with 10 iu a day and 700 tren with no test base  you’ll be 6 foot by this time next year


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 16, 2022)

At 120 lbs, its not the height I would be worried about. Start eating and lifting...


----------



## Charger69 (Jun 22, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> I’m just gonna say it …another moron wanting to do moronic shit…I say go for it I’d start with 10 iu a day and 700 tren with no test base  you’ll be 6 foot by this time next year



What’s wrong with that cycle??  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex (Jun 23, 2022)

Your PCP should have discussed growth hormone with you years ago. It was probably discussed with your parents and they decided not to go through with it. My daughter is 9 and might start treatment soon since she isn't on the growth chart and heading to be sub 5' (with parents 6' & 5'6"). 

If this wasn't discussed with you and your parents, your parents must be really short or you have a family physician and not a pediatric physician.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 23, 2022)

In high school, I know two brothers that were administered growth hormone treatments in an attempt to grow taller.  One did, the other did not.  I remember their old man telling me that he spent something stupid, like $10k per month per child on their growth hormone in the late 80s.


EDIT:  I know of one other individual who was administered growth hormone when he was 16 or so.  He went from 5' 7" to 6' 4" by the time he was 18.  Had he not been administered the treatment, I doubt he would have grown much taller than 5' 8"


Now, later in life, another buddy was prescribed growth hormone after surgery the heal quicker from multiple surgeries on his knee and back.  He was in his 30s at the time.  He later complained that his hands, feet, and head grew, and wondered what that did to his organs, namely his heart...


----------



## Dex (Jun 23, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> In high school, I know two brothers that were administered growth hormone treatments in an attempt to grow taller.  One did, the other did not.  I remember their old man telling me that he spent something stupid, like $10k per month per child on their growth hormone in the late 80s.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I know of one other individual who was administered growth hormone when he was 16 or so.  He went from 5' 7" to 6' 4" by the time he was 18.  Had he not been administered the treatment, I doubt he would have grown much taller than 5' 8"
> ...


We are all curious about the PP. Ask these guys how much length and girth came with these treatments. 5'7" to 6'4" must have added quite a bit to the johnson.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 23, 2022)

I have a friend whose kid was crazy short and the doctors gave her growth hormone for a while, and it doesn't seem to have helped much. She is probably still under 5'. She got the treatment in middle school. I don't know any of the details.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 23, 2022)

Dex said:


> We are all curious about the PP. Ask these guys how much length and girth came with these treatments. 5'7" to 6'4" must have added quite a bit to the johnson.


I'm not really into dudes and I never asked...  The 5'7" to 6'4"  dude was African American and rumor was that his member was already huge, so...  


The brothers and my buddy in his 30s were white and made no mention of the PP, so I'm assuming no growth, lol.  The buddy in his 30s surely would have been one to brag too because he always complained that his circumcision didn't leave him with enough, lol.


----------



## fatherliarakos (Sep 4, 2022)

HopefulManlet said:


> Hello, I am deeply insecure about my height and I’m hoping to gain some inches utilizing HGH. I’m still young enough to where my growth plates have not closed. Currently I’m 5’5, 120 pounds. My diet is not very good, I probably only eat 1500/2000 calories a day. My target height is at least 5’10. I spoke to a guy who said I should start with “post cycle therapy” because I’ve never used it before, and the cycle would last for 16 weeks. Not sure if the guy is scamming me but I haven’t bought from him.


if your bone age is older than 18 your “growth plates” have closed and you wont gain any height from hgh only acromegaly


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 4, 2022)

fatherliarakos said:


> if your bone age is older than 18 your “growth plates” have closed and you wont gain any height from hgh only acromegaly



Good info but the OP was a troll. Joined June 16 and only logged in on June 16. He hasn’t been back and won’t be. 

Welcome to the UGBB. Go back a good introduction in the new members thread so we know more about you.


----------

